# Condom Catheters



## tprattie (Aug 2, 2017)

Hopefully someone can help me out with this one -

We had a patient that was just fitted for a condom cath.  by one of our techs.  I coded the Z466 "fitting for urinary device" as the primary dx, however I am not sure which cpt code to use.


----------

